# Comms Research Trg schedule and pers prep?



## macnozzie (24 Aug 2016)

Good day,
I'm a former member who is waiting to get back in as Comms research.  I was previously  res Inf Back in high school, Reg Force Armoured 10 yrs and AES Op 3 yrs.  Completed interview and medical etc with recruiting center and awaiting the next phase.  That being said I'm just wondering how often 3's run at kingston (Recruit school bypass and should be granted my SQ bypass). I saw the last time this was asked was a few yrs old.  Also for current Comms research what kind of work would you recommend to get back in mental shape ie math skills, playing with my SDR lol. I know they'll teach what I'll need but just looking to make life easier for future me.  Anyhoo gents / ladies thanks for your input and any responses / PM's would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Aug 2016)

ex-armour and AES Op...Christ no one will want to talk to you... ^-^


----------



## mariomike (24 Aug 2016)

macnozzie said:
			
		

> Also for current Comms research what kind of work would you recommend to get back in mental shape ie math skills, playing with my SDR lol.



Comm Research  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/78481.250.html
11 pages.


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Aug 2016)

macnozzie said:
			
		

> That being said I'm just wondering how often 3's run at kingston (Recruit school bypass and should be granted my SQ bypass).



This FY they are scheduled to run two more commencing 19 Sep and 6 Feb.


----------



## hotei (13 Oct 2016)

macnozzie said:
			
		

> Also for current Comms research what kind of work would you recommend to get back in mental shape ie math skills, playing with my SDR lol. I know they'll teach what I'll need but just looking to make life easier for future me.



For math -- do *not* worry. They (the Internet and the CAF generally) make the math pack out to be a challenge. I was terrible in math, and did not take grade 12 math and passed with flying colors with only minimal studying.

As for "what to study," honestly, I wouldn't worry too much. The courses are not (by any stretch) comprehensive, and the instruction is pretty straightforward. Perhaps learn some basic Unix material (but even that will be taught on couse). I would just enjoy your 3's time as a relaxing change from Armd and AES Op!


----------



## macnozzie (1 Nov 2016)

Thanks for the info all.  Accepted an offer today, Kingston the end of the month.  Eye in the Sky,  they gave me Navy!  Completed the forces hat trick of service enviroments Ha ha .  If you're ever flying over kingston drop some toast out the GP chute for me(and you're def doing my next DWD as well).


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Nov 2016)

macnozzie said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info all.  Accepted an offer today, Kingston the end of the month.  Eye in the Sky,  they gave me Navy!



Awesome man.  Congrats...this is dedicated to you !!   ;D



> Completed the forces hat trick of service enviroments Ha ha .  If you're ever flying over kingston drop some toast out the GP chute for me(and you're def doing my next DWD as well).



I'll start putting some stuff together now.  I'm sure you'll be *creating* some new stuff for me to use....don't forget to put those Wings up on that Navy tunic.


----------



## macnozzie (11 Nov 2016)

Ha definitley will do, CF Dress Manual is not super clear on wings on Naval uniform but i think i can figure it out.  They need more pictures!!!!  Hope you guys have some downtime today, stay safe and i'll catch you at the mess some day.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Nov 2016)

roger that.  I'd wear them...I know Navy guys used to do the jump course and wear mini style wings on their left sleeve around where the Marksmanship badge went on Army DEU.  You earned them, and can wear 'em for life according to the applic CFAO...

When do you leave for Upper Canuckistan?


----------



## macnozzie (11 Nov 2016)

End of the month, so just over 2 corned beef and cabbages from now.  I think without a specialist skill badge like the submariner or clearance diver  the wings might go in the same spot as air force  over medals, but again its worded wonky in dress manual.  Someone there has to know.  If there's a problem I'll just self identify as air force and see how far that gets me.  Pretty sure sense of humor has trumped skill and knowledge for me so far! LOL!


----------



## macnozzie (11 Nov 2016)

https://ecoleholtcouture.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/vic2010-canadian-naval-uniform-100-years.jpg
When the dress manual isnt clear,  google image search will save me.
Hope that link works,  dude half left in pic has wings on Navy tunic,  and doesnt look like he's currently getting jacked up.  Eyes front tho Troop.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Nov 2016)

Musta been his mom taking the picture.  "look at my little Johny!!"


----------



## Sub_Guy (12 Nov 2016)

Careful with Google image search.  I can't help but notice that the CFCWO has a SSI with an anchor on a black background, yet my SSI is on a blue background, same uniform.   

So there is a disconnect somewhere. 

As for your AES Op wings just slap them up on you chest.   I am sure you might get some odd looks, but then again it's the navy, everyone is odd.  Unless you are that clearance diver in the photo that was posted.  He appears to have found his happy place, the only normal one on parade.

Remember, gloves are only worn with a touque.  If I have learned anything over the past few years it's that we spend way too much time on stupid shit and we don't wear the Yukon cap nearly enough.


----------



## macnozzie (12 Nov 2016)

Thats my favorite piece of kit hands down.  I wear it every time I snow blow the yard!  Never saw it worn in uniform,  thats a shame.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Nov 2016)

I have a Yukon, one size too small sweater, skin tight floodie DEU pants and my Austin Powers issued leather boots just WAITING for the right opportunity.   I was dreaming about this year's At Home at the Officers Mess...


----------

